# A good idea for any DTG printer - get a digital humidity gauge



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Head over to your local hardware store and pick up an inexpensive digital humidity gauge. I bought this beauty at Lowe's for around $12 today, and it fixes right to the side of my machine near the printheads (where humidity levels are most important). I am not sure what most DTG manufacturers recommend for their relative humidity control, but my machine is happiest when sitting around 50% humidity. I now have, on the floor by my machine, a small humidifier as well. I experienced lots of problems when I owned my Flexi-Jet that could be attributed to LOW HUMIDITY, not necessarily machine malfunction. Now with my Kornit, I have experienced a few issues that I traced back to low humidity as well. With the humidifier installed today, I hope to eliminate these issues.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: A good idea for any DTG printer...*

Ah yes, the Upland summer and fall where the humidity level is 4%. Makes your nose want to bleed. 

Good call. What section of Lowes is that in? I assume you went to the Upland branch?


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: A good idea for any DTG printer...*

I found it in the seasonal garden section, actually. Yes, the Upland branch. If you walk in the door, turn right, and make like you are going to the garden area. It is on the far right wall as you walk towards the back.

Sadly, Lowes does not actually carry HUMIDIFIERS. I had to pick that puppy up at Target for about $30. Target did not have humidity gauges, hence my winding up at Lowes.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: A good idea for any DTG printer...*

oh that is so funny. 
*Store:* "We sell humidifiers"
*Customer: *"Great I will take one. How will I know when the humidity is right?"
*Store: *"uhhhhh"

*Store2: *"We sell humidity checkers"
*Customer: *"What do I do when the humidity isn't right?"
*Store2: *"uhhhhh"

Talk about missed sales!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: A good idea for any DTG printer...*

I KNOW! lol It blew my mind.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A funny thing happened yesterday with this. We purchased a humidity/temp gauge and we were doing about 80 prints yesterday. Well, while the temperature was going up but still below 80, the humidity was dropping like a rock. At around 1pm it drops below 40% and WHAM! the blue channel completely stops running! A sign from the DTG Gods?

Anyway, we have a humidifier but didn't take it out. It was a good breaking point for lunch and then on to embroidery.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a question, I live right by the beach in san pedro (about 100 yards from the water) I believe we have very high humidity. What would you do with too much humidity? I am getting ready to buy the HM1 and was wondering about too much. Any advice would be appreciated.
thanks so much
Bobbie


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think central air will pull humidity from the air.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> What would you do with too much humidity?
> Bobbie


If you have too high of humidity, you could have to make adjustments in curing your ink. When cotton shirts sit around in the high humidity, they tend to suck the water from the air. As you are curing your shirts, you have to be aware that as the moisture is boiling off, the temp levels of at... you guessed it 212F. So if you are using a clam drier you may need to allow a longer time or use temp strips to check once in a while. If you use a bigger set-up with a belt-drier you should allow for a longer dwell.

Excellent humidity post Justin....and an excuse to take a picture of your machine... That thing's built like a tank isn't it? PS you better check that Magenta.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

zoom_monster said:


> Excellent humidity post Justin....and an excuse to take a picture of your machine...


Oh crap, you're on to me....  I love the Kornit thus far. AWESOME. And we have gone through MANY MANY bottles of ink since that picture was taken. lol


----------

